# Martial law is good



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I believe President Duterte did exactly what he needed to do. He has the guts to take action and not like our past presidents here in the USA. Duterte and Trump are a like by taking actions needed to correct things. I have been to the Philippines about 10 times and lived just north of Davao for 1 year and loved it. I felt safe there because of all the malls and stores having security which we don't have here in my county. Also, I like the way police can take care of the bad ones and not have 40 lawyers suing them like here in the USA.

Go get them President Duterte. that is said from an American

I will be back in Davao in about a month.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I believe President Duterte did exactly what he needed to do. He has the guts to take action and not like our past presidents here in the USA. Duterte and Trump are a like by taking actions needed to correct things. I have been to the Philippines about 10 times and lived just north of Davao for 1 year and loved it. I felt safe there because of all the malls and stores having security which we don't have here in my county. Also, I like the way police can take care of the bad ones and not have 40 lawyers suing them like here in the USA.
> 
> Go get them President Duterte. that is said from an American
> 
> I will be back in Davao in about a month.


I will be there next week. Will report back how things are on the ground there.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Hogrider

Yeah, please update us on how it is there. Are you going to be in Davao?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Hogrider
> 
> Yeah, please update us on how it is there. Are you going to be in Davao?


Yes I built our house there. I will be making a quick trip for a couple of weeks to follow up with the interior designer and to supervise the installation of the electric oven, ceramic hob. extractor hood and Samsung TV that I had shipped from Dubai. I have spoken with my Scottish neighbour and he reports no unusual activity, life as normal.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Hogrider

I couldn't imagine them trying to invade a city the size of Davao. Duterte took swift action to take control of the situation. Same old crap some said he went to far to declare Martial law. He needed to do it so he could use military force throughout the Mindanao Island. That just makes it safer in areas like Davao.

Report back with an update when you can. I will be staying about 20 minutes from the Gansaino mall area.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Hogrider
> 
> I couldn't imagine them trying to invade a city the size of Davao. Duterte took swift action to take control of the situation. Same old crap some said he went to far to declare Martial law. He needed to do it so he could use military force throughout the Mindanao Island. That just makes it safer in areas like Davao.
> 
> Report back with an update when you can. I will be staying about 20 minutes from the Gansaino mall area.


Sure, will do cheers


----------

